

Ask HN: Advice for young and ambitious - askhn

Hi HN. I'm a regular here. I am young, live in Australia and doing my own startup now. Never travel to US at all.<p>I have been thinking about startups a lot and willing to learn from the best.<p>Will I learn anything new by moving to Silicon Valley even though I am doing my own startup now in Australia?<p>PS. Any other advices that can advance my career are welcomed.<p>Thank you.
======
elbenshira
I'm sure you've read these before, but Paul Graham has a lot to say about
this:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/maybe.html>
<http://www.paulgraham.com/siliconvalley.html>
<http://www.paulgraham.com/kate.html>

------
EuclidCapital
If you are serious about start ups (as in you want to accomplish something
big), you should move to SV. Outside of SV, it's hit or miss (maybe your
current start up will work, if it doesn't maybe you hit on the next one). If
you move out to SV, you'll realize there is an ecosystem and an industry for
you to 1) have a career and 2) meet people that are passionate about the
industry and are like minded and 3) yes, you'll see more and be exposed to
more and different parts of the industry (there are co's out here doing great
in areas you'd never normally be exposed to).

But if you want lifestyle, Australia is probably great. If you want to be on
the world stage, well, SV is it.

------
iterationx
Read up on OfBiz, its a very powerful apache project and you might find it
useful.

